# When do their heads develop?



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs is 9 months old. I keep waiting for him to get some back skull. He could really use more. At what age do Goldens' heads develop? Or should I just expect him to have what he has now?

Here are photos of Gibbs and his sire.

Gibbs (puppy)









Sonny (dad)


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've waited a year for Bentley's head to grow...no sign yet of a smart bump either. I think the only way he'll develop a smart bump is by bumping into walls


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think they will have an immature looking or somewhat puppyish looking head until they are closer or past 24 months.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I think they both have nice looking heads. My poor Bentley has the long narrow head which is not so attractive. He's lucky I love him no matter what though. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket also has a narrower head than I had hoped he might. And he does have a knowledge bump, and has from pretty much the beginning. His head is more "pretty" than "manly". LOL!!! I keep waiting to see if it will broaden out at all.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Ksdenton said:


> I think they both have nice looking heads. My poor Bentley has the long narrow head which is not so attractive. He's lucky I love him no matter what though.
> View attachment 247473
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you never tell him what you think of his head. You could really hurt his feelings- Implying any part is his is not attractive is horrible of you :no:

jk:


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

MikaTallulah said:


> I hope you never tell him what you think of his head. You could really hurt his feelings- Implying any part is his is not attractive is horrible of you :no:
> 
> jk:


Lol, no we tell him every day how beautiful he is. Maybe that will make his head grow?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Megora said:


> I think they will have an immature looking or somewhat puppyish looking head until they are closer or past 24 months.


Thanks for this. Fannin still has his puppy face at 18 months and I was beginning to think he'd always have it


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I do have to add just as a caution... if the dogs are left intact, they are more likely to develop that full crest (genetics providing). It's not always for sure, but in general.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Megora said:


> One thing I do have to add just as a caution... if the dogs are left intact, they are more likely to develop that full crest (genetics providing). It's not always for sure, but in general.


I'm waiting to neuter Bentley until 18mos (if we can make it that long) and hope he has many benefits for the wait. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> I've waited a year for Bentley's head to grow...no sign yet of a smart bump either. I think the only way he'll develop a smart bump is by bumping into walls



Lol! I nearly choked on my coffee laughing at that! Bless him! :doh:


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you checked out this thread... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/47793-head-development.html


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you look at him at 8 weeks old, you'll have a better feel for what his adult head will look like. At 8 weeks they are a miniature version of their adult self.
After that, they go through the weird stages, and you just have to wait it out.
These photos didn't come out in the order I wanted, but you can see what I mean.
Top photo is 6 months old. "paper bag stage". 
Eight week old photo next to mature head photo. Note the similarity in the structure of the head between the 2 photos. The 6 month one is very different.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow looking at the thread with all the photos was pretty neat. 
Bentley at 8 wks













I guess his nose was long then too but I didn't really notice it so much. Couldn't get past all the fluff. Lol
He may be destined for a long nose but hoping his head gets more girth to balance it out later on. 













(Don't let him know I showed you the last pic. He'd be so embarrassed)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Barb - I'm going to just keep my fingers crossed for Bertles.... 

It's tough to tell with him though because I'm always comparing his head to Jacks and Danny who both had very big heads early on....


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

This was Kuy at 10 weeks, when I got him...










And the awkward stage, around 6 months. Seriously, so awkward lol










Right about one year old...










And just recently, at two...










I've always loved his head... Except during the awkward phase when everyone thought he was a lab :uhoh: But he gets his good looks from his momma  It's neat to see how they develop. I also wanted to note that he is still intact. I'm sure that has plenty to do with development, but I know genetics also plays a pretty good role in it as well. Because seriously, save the color difference, his head looks like a slightly more masculine version of his mother's lol


----------



## Westie (Jul 27, 2020)

Ksdenton said:


> I think they both have nice looking heads. My poor Bentley has the long narrow head which is not so attractive. He's lucky I love him no matter what though.
> View attachment 247473
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I was searching for when does a Goldie’s head broaden when I came across your post. It’s 7 years on now did his head develop?
I have 9 month old pup that looks so similar. I lost my 13 year old boy last year who had the most stunning bear like head.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Lol I just saw this post and was like, “Wait, Why is Dana asking this question?” Lol

I’m obsessed with the head on my almost 8 month old girl. Even her breeder keeps talking about her head. So I’m very excited as she grows it 🤣


----------



## Westie (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ve got a 16 month old whose head is stunning but my 9 month old has a really narrow head.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> Barb - I'm going to just keep my fingers crossed for Bertles....


Fast forward SEVEN YEARS....  

I love Bertie's head.


----------

